# Patent: A New Type of ASC Lens Coating



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2017)

```
A Canon patent application shows what looks to be expanding on ASC (air sphere coating).</p>
<p>As you can see in the image below, ASC in fact looks like little bubbles</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-32722" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/JP2017-167271.png" alt="" width="297" height="223" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/JP2017-167271.png 297w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/JP2017-167271-225x169.png 225w" sizes="(max-width: 297px) 100vw, 297px" /></p>


<p>From <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/patent-application-for-new-lens-coating">Japan Patent Application</a>: 2017-167271</p>
<blockquote><p>To provide an optical member having an anti-reflection film with high strength, uniform refractive index distribution, and low scattering, and a manufacturing method for the optical member.</p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 27, 2017)

The bubbles in the picture are about 20-30 nm in size. They are much smaller than the wavelength of visible light. I guess this is why they don’t scatter light. Who would have thought this would make a good lens coating? Innovation from Canon.


----------



## infared (Dec 27, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> The bubbles in the picture are about 20-30 nm in size. They are much smaller than the wavelength of visible light. I guess this is why they don’t scatter light. Who would have thought this would make a good lens coating? Innovation from Canon.



WOW! interesting. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2017)

Very interesting information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 27, 2017)

Reminds me of an old Don Ho song...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2017)

As I read the patent, its a manufacturing method, not a new coating. I believe that the existing method for applying the coating is difficult, many complaints have been posted about the coating of the 24-70 F/2.8L II coming loose. This appears to be a improved manufacturing method that may reduce defects or cost less.

OPTICAL MEMBER AND MANUFACTURING METHOD FOR OPTICAL MEMBER
(57)AbstractPROBLEM TO BE SOLVED: To provide an optical member having an anti-reflection film with high strength, uniform refractive index distribution, and low scattering, and a manufacturing method for the optical member.
SOLUTION: A manufacturing method for an optical member includes: a step of applying dispersion liquid containing particles and dispersant on a base material; a step of, after applying the dispersion liquid, applying a solution containing a binder forming component and causing the solution to enter the space between the particles included in the dispersion liquid applied previously, so as to form a single layer having the binder filling the space between the particles; and a step of drying the layer to form an anti-reflection film. The solution contains a silane alkoxy condensate with an average particle diameter of 8 nm or more and 60 nm or less. The solution contains 70 mass% or more of a solvent whose water solubility is 10 wt% or less.


----------



## canonnews (Dec 28, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As I read the patent, its a manufacturing method, not a new coating. I believe that the existing method for applying the coating is difficult, many complaints have been posted about the coating of the 24-70 F/2.8L II coming loose. This appears to be a improved manufacturing method that may reduce defects or cost less.
> 
> OPTICAL MEMBER AND MANUFACTURING METHOD FOR OPTICAL MEMBER
> (57)AbstractPROBLEM TO BE SOLVED: To provide an optical member having an anti-reflection film with high strength, uniform refractive index distribution, and low scattering, and a manufacturing method for the optical member.
> SOLUTION: A manufacturing method for an optical member includes: a step of applying dispersion liquid containing particles and dispersant on a base material; a step of, after applying the dispersion liquid, applying a solution containing a binder forming component and causing the solution to enter the space between the particles included in the dispersion liquid applied previously, so as to form a single layer having the binder filling the space between the particles; and a step of drying the layer to form an anti-reflection film. The solution contains a silane alkoxy condensate with an average particle diameter of 8 nm or more and 60 nm or less. The solution contains 70 mass% or more of a solvent whose water solubility is 10 wt% or less.



it's both. it says so right in the title without even reading further.

OPTICAL MEMBER *AND* MANUFACTURING METHOD FOR OPTICAL MEMBER

not to mention under problem to be solved:

_To provide an optical member having an anti-reflection film with high strength, uniform refractive index distribution, and low scattering, _

Usually with canon's element designs, they design both an optical element and also a method of manufacturing. they go hand in hand. as a optical element that is difficult to manufacturer wont' go anywhere.

Also the 24-70 doesn't have ASC coatings. ASC coatings were developed and originally released just a few years ago with the 100-400L II.

Any "coating" that would come loose and be visible or external on the lens and noticeable would be the fluorine coating and entirely different thing all together.


----------

